# Se me quemó un transformador y no se si rebobinarlo o cambiarlo ?



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

*230 kV 100 MVA *








¿ Que me aconsejan ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2013)

que te traigas un camion,aquí cerca de casa hay un deposito de esos transformadores,para la ampliación de la estacion electrica,
luego vemos como distraemos a los guardias jajajaja
*************************

si, vi como 30 ,le estan haciendo el sistema de refrigeracion ,cada uno de los transformadores tiene un pararrayos,muy buena como esta quedando la instalación,


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2013)

100MVA






Esa potencia, quizás rivalize con aquellos amplificadores de Maravillas Audio...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Sería su transformador de alimentación  ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

es el de salida ,del valvular,
jajaj que bueno el caballo rosa,no es medio -medio  rosita


----------



## chclau (Abr 28, 2013)

re-bo-binalo
re-bo-binalo


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 3, 2013)

100 M V A????

Mega Vatios de corriente Alterna?

nunca entendi eso de MVA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2013)

Millones de Watts ! (V*A*cos fi)


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yo creo que es perdida total... sera la causa de que Venezuela se haya quedado sin suministro electrico?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2013)

naa una barnizadita al bobinado y tira un mes mas ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 4, 2013)

¿Barniz?

Una vueltita de Super33 y va de nuevo a la red principal.

Saludos al foro!


----------

